# Need ICD-9 Code for CLIPPERS DISEASE



## EMcoder13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can anyone help me out? I need the ICD-9 code for CLIPPERS - Chronic lymphocytic inflammation with pontine perivascular enhancement responsive
to steroids. 
Thank-you


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

There is not a code this specific in ICD-9 as it is a relatively rare disorder.  It is a form of encephalomyelitis so the best you could do would probably be 323.81 Other causes of encephalitis and encephalomyelitis.  None of the other terms are found in the book.


----------

